# Mazzer SJ and mini lasercut grind setting ring



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

So I've been playing about doing a bit if prototyping to get a nice adjustment gauge for my new SJ.

This is what I have come up with so far, initially based on this design

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/improved-grind-setting-ring-for-mazzer-grinders-t35219.html

One piece fits exactly into the groove in the case (white piece in side view pic), glued on top is a larger red ring to hold the black pointer (my circles were wrong so the ring is offset in this prototype). And of course finally there is the laser etched gauge that screws onto the top. Having the white piece fit snugly into the case groove means the pointer does not shift and I placed it offset to keep it out of the way, and also to allign 0 to where the burrs chirp.

Production costs are small- about 15 minutes of cutting/ etching using scraps of perspex. It may be possible to do these for other people if I get my act together!









Current issues: the adjustment bar handle can hit the pointer if you need to grind course.

The pointer is offset and I assume a lot of people would like it central.

love to get comments and feedback!


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't have a Mazzer but that looks great. I also like the lid you made for the lens hood. Great work.


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Count me in! I hope it will fit my Fiorenzato!


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

This is awesome!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks great Timmy.

We certainly have some talented members


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

This looks great. The default 'scale' on the mazzer is useless. Not enough resolution to be able to make small adjustments.


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Me2


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Do people have a colour preference if I made a batch? Black acrylic would have to be purchased, or at least wait a while to scrounge some pieces. I have a nice dark blue hanging around already and of course white is basically free and easy to get. Any other colours?


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Grey'ish? to go with the casing's colour?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

It looks great, I'd love one.

Can you make me an Orange one for a Royal?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I would be interested in some to fit a royal


----------



## PeterL (Aug 5, 2015)

Gimme red, gimme black, stick your white where the sun don't shine


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks great

I'd be interested in black one for a Major and one for a SJ


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Grey or black would be nice, would probably go with most body colours too.



> Current issues: the adjustment bar handle can hit the pointer if you need to grind course.
> 
> The pointer is offset and I assume a lot of people would like it central.
> 
> love to get comments and feedback!


How course are we talking? I'm normally no courser than 2 and you could just move the adjustment bar handle to another position?

Pointer being offset doesn't really bother me.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Righto looks like black is a good start.

I'm not sure about doing the royal and major as the dimensions for the pointer support will be different, but will look in to it later.

I have my adjustment bar at the back of the collar, so there is a good 120 degrees of rotation before it hits the pointer, so a reasonable amount of movent without needing to reposition the handle.

I'll spend a bit if time cleaning up the design and get back to everyone when I have a nice final version (shouldn't take long, just need to find the time!)


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice design and looks really useful too, I'd be interested once you get them going.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

I can't see the pointer hitting the arm being an issue for anyone then really. I don't use my Mazzer for anything other than spro, and would presume most people are the same? So massive range of adjustment isn't necessary.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

timmyjj21 said:


> Do people have a colour preference if I made a batch? Black acrylic would have to be purchased, or at least wait a while to scrounge some pieces. I have a nice dark blue hanging around already and of course white is basically free and easy to get. Any other colours?


Please add me in too, looks great. You mentioned a 'dark blue' above which appeals to me.


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> I'm not sure about doing the royal and major as the dimensions for the pointer support will be different, but will look in to it later


if you need any dimensions etc, gimme a shout. I understand it's not that straightforward when you haven't got one in front of you.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mr O said:


> if you need any dimensions etc, gimme a shout. I understand it's not that straightforward when you haven't got one in front of you.


I can send you an adjustment collar for dimensions


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I'd be interested in a Royal one as well - black would be ideal!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

@teejay41


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> I can send you an adjustment collar for dimensions


Thanks for the offer. I will see how I go with the screw positioning. I think the tricky part is the dimensions of the groove in the case.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes, looks very swish. I would be interested in both SJ and Royal sizes.

One thought... maybe the scale doesn't need to be a full 360 degrees. Just an arc to coincide with the front would do, with the securing screw holes left for individuals to drill to suit the angle of the Zero point for the burrs on their own particular machine??

Nice one Timmyj!

Tony.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

teejay41 said:


> One thought... maybe the scale doesn't need to be a full 360 degrees. Just an arc to coincide with the front would do, with the securing screw holes left for individuals to drill to suit the angle of the Zero point for the burrs on their own particular machine??


Well, as it stands the existing adjustment collar doesn't marry up to what actually happens on the grinder. My burrs rub well before 0. So I don't think this is required unless people desperately want 0 to match up to the burrs touching? Personally I'd rather have the screw holes pre-cut. Suppose if these go ahead both options could be offered?

Regarding the arc, I think it needs to be a full 360, I reckon it would look strange if it was a semi-circle. What happens when you adjust and the semi-circle isn't centered?


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

I'd be interested in one for a major too, preferably in black.

Could you replace the screw holes with a slot so it can be set to zero then screwed down, much like the adjustment collar is held down against the case by a screw (hopefully that makes sense)?


----------



## Brewster (Jun 9, 2015)

Great idea by the way!


----------



## Doozerless (Apr 3, 2015)

Another Major interest here, if it was going into production.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

@timmyjj21, well done with this mod.

If my Mazzer Mini was not off to a new owner next week I would definitely have been interested.

You asked for comments so I offer the below which may be food for thought ?

Note that unlike the larger grinders, the upper burr carrier on the Mini protrudes only 10mm above the adjusting ring. As the head of the hopper retaining screw is only max 2mm clear of the ring you may need to....

revise disc thickness? cut clearance notch in disc? not use the retaining screw? (Probably no great loss)

Can you perhaps avoid the need for the bottom disc/pointer assembly?

Below are some quickly bodged up examples of how you might attach a pointer to the burr carrier.

If the larger machines are like the Mini then the burr carrier can be orientated such that the hopper retaining screw hole is just left of front centre.

Using a large paperclip.....

Pointer offset

View attachment 16104
View attachment 16109


Pointer central

View attachment 16110
View attachment 16111


The above could easily be fashioned out of light gauge metal e.g. aluminium or stainless.

The burr holder I think protrudes a lot further on some machines and so the threaded hole is higher up.

This mock up shows how that might be accommodated. Again it's with the angular offset but that could be overcome.

View attachment 16112
View attachment 16113


Downside... Gets loosened when hopper removed - could be overcome.

Needs to be removed if top burr carrier is removed - so what?

Maybe food for thought or food for the trash can. Who knows?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Edit : Apologies. Somehow posted twice.

Also, missing pics...

View attachment 16115


Thin sheet - central.

View attachment 16116


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Hey, thanks for the pics of the mini! I had no idea it was that close to the retaining screw. I do like your pointer option. My initial plan was to have a pointer on the top of the gauge held with the retaining screw, but its a long distance for the SJ and was concerned about the flex/fragility of the retainer, the change in height of the top burr carrier causing issues as grind is adjusted while also avoiding the screws holding the ring gauge onto the collar. Just to many variables!

I don't thing anyone has asked for a mini version so far, so I might just save myself a few hours of cad drawing and planning, and tell everyone to use your patented version! I can, however, do a version on 1mm acylic instead of the usual 3mm so it fits nicely. It's just that the 1mm stuff is more expensive!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Pondering further I can probably do a pointer that has an indent to make room for the screw...and ...hmmm... I hate you. Now I'm not going to stop thinking about it!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Also brings to light that a Major version can be done the same was as the SJ, but looking at Google pics of the Royal, it doesn't have the groove in the case and it has a black thing over the adjustment ring? Is there space for gauge to be put on top?


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

I have the answers to all the above, and more, but as you said in post #32 that you hate me,....... I'm not going to bother to tell you.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

The paperclip pointers I made are bent to miss the fixing screw heads and are surprisingly sturdy.

Sheet metal pointers could easily be notched / bent to do the same.

Or you use countersunk screws?

Using the existing hopper screw hole was an attempt to avoid having to do any non-standard drilling and tapping but maybe that's an option?

Im afraid that I don't know a thing about the other grinders other than what I can glean from looking at Goggled images.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

For the record, I have a super jolly from 2004 and my burr carrier only protrudes as much as the mini I reckon. Certainly doesn't have grooves in it either like the one in your original picture. Not sure when the design changed?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks really good. I'd be interested in one for a Major too. Black would be good.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Cheers @Snakehips. Countersunk m4 bolt holes may be an option, but unable to be done with the laser cutter, so adds another processing step. I will have a play with designs on my next day off.


----------



## monkey66 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm in for one. Great stuff!


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Superb idea and a great improvement on the original scaling. Please put me down for a SJ version of any colour if they become available.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Update time! I've had a play and improved the design of the pointer and how it stays in place. The piece that fits into the groove of the case is now nice and snug, with a fraction of a mm wiggle room to allow for paint thickness and respray jobs on some grinders. The pointer has been indented in to provide better gluing surface and strength (I snapped my first prototype off when I bumped it, now its solid!)









I also pulled out a few scraps and did some test engraves of different colours.









My favourite was the mirror finish. This was a random scrap from the acrylic shop that turned out better than expected! I inverted the text and engraved from the back, so the mirrored surface was removed, allowing the top surface to stay smooth and shiny.









Matt black and gloss black both look good. The matt black is slightly opaque, but barely noticeable and I think ends up looking the best.

More to follow next post...


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I found some grey that colour matched the case fairly well









Finally Red and Navy blue are other options that I have larger pieces of and can do a few. I also have a very deep blue, almost purple, that I can use if anyone want that too.









Pointer can be done in the same colour, or potentially mixed around. (eg a red ring, with a black pointer). At the moment these are all Super Jolly only. I plan to work on the royal and Major in the future. Custom colours are a possibility, but i'm working with easy to get stuff to keep costs down.

I am going to contact a few people to test out some of the prototypes and get feedback before selling them to make sure any issues are resolved. Hopefully this wont take long!


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

These are great!

Paticularly like the mirror finish version, I'd like one for a Major and SJ if possible in the future.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, I agree with Russ - that mirror finish one is cracking!

Royal one please... whenever you get round to them.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

Just picked up this thread, great idea and Wow these look awesome, if you get around to doing a major one, count me in, black or silver


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mirror looks awesome, black is pretty good too. Great work there. Would be good if you could do one for a Major.


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Mirror finish is the easy winner for me with its wipe clean surface. I am happy to test a prototype on my SJ if that helps


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks @Krax. Please PM me! Still waiting for a response from other two members I have contacted, but have one spare left.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Nice one tj !!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I'd be happy to try one out if you have any spare.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I would like a orange one for a royal if still available


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I've just spotted this thread. Great work that man there!


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

timmyjj21 said:


> Thanks @Krax. Please PM me! Still waiting for a response from other two members I have contacted, but have one spare left.


Prototype received today thanks Timmy. I will PM you feedback after fitting.


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Krax said:


> Prototype received today thanks Timmy. I will PM you feedback after fitting.


Hi Tim, follow up to PM . Picture shows scale fitted to older SJ with shorter upper burr carrier









Cheers,

Keith


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

Timmy if possible and when you get time may I have a black one for a major please?

Thank you

Jon


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Coffeechap has been kind enough to send me an adjustment collar for the Major, so will be working on that version shortly.

I have sent out a few prototype for testing on the SJ and am just fixing the issues found.


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Tim,

Mk2 received today. Took two minutes to fit. Pointer sits central, nice and tight against scale with no wiggle and the burrs can still be adjusted fine enough to chirp. Ready for sale I would say


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks @Krax. Looks good. That blue looks nice in your pics







The laser cutter was playing up earlier in the week, so still need to fix the engrave depth to get better text definition. Notting Hill carnival is this weekend so I will have to escape the neighbourhood and will have plenty of time to sit and play with the laser cutter again.


----------



## @3aan (Mar 2, 2013)

I could use one for my Versalab M3, the Blue with the White is very nice!


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

Krax said:


> Hi Tim,
> 
> Mk2 received today. Took two minutes to fit. Pointer sits central, nice and tight against scale with no wiggle and the burrs can still be adjusted fine enough to chirp. Ready for sale I would say


Wow that blue is lovely, looking forward to the general on sale phase.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Syenitic said:


> Wow that blue is lovely, looking forward to the general on sale phase.


So am I (looking forward to...).

Please put me down for one whenever available. Black would be my colour preference, but I'm not too fussed. I would also* luurve* one for a Mazzer Royal. Can provide accurate dimensions if required.

Tim, you're a Star!

Tony.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Tim, mines arrived today, tried it out and not able to grind fine enough for espresso, not sure of year of sj but will add a pic.






Had to take the bottom bit out to get it fine enough.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

@CGGlasgow First two digits indicate the year of manufacture so the one in the pic is 2009

Cheers

Russ


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks! @risky has had a similar problem and im awaiting his pictures, but Krax and I have no issues. You have a 2009 grinder (serial number starts in 09). it looks like you have the shorter upper burr carrier too.

Could I trouble you for 2 more pictures? 1) Side on picture with the pointer installed, the lens hood removed and the adjustment collar tightened all the way to the finest setting. 2) Pointer removed and burrs set at normal espresso setting. Hopefully that will let me compare how much depth your grinder has to utilise. (Edit: if you have a ruler, a measurement would be good for these 2 photos too)

Does the pointer holder sit in the groove of the case nicely? any side to side movement when wiggled?

Thanks for the feedback, I may be needing to create 2 types of pointer if 50% of SJ's are like this!


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi Tim the pointer holder sits nicely enough in the groove, no wiggle, as you will see from pics, without holder it goes to about 5 (using the groove of the sj), without holder espresso setting is about 4.5. Hope that helps


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Dammit







. When using acrylic of this thickness, there is always a degree of variation. Since its not a huge rotation difference to get the correct setting, the depth change is also miniscule. I'll check my acrylic thicknesses and have a contemplate over the weekend. I can always do the piece that sits in the groove as 3mm instead of 4mm, so its sits lower down, but then it allows more up and down wobble instead of being nice and firm.

I also notice you have the longer upper burr carrier like me, (It looked like a short one in the first pics), so that rules out that as a possibility.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Sorry couldn't find a ruler...also the tape you wrapped the pointer holder in stuck to it and was a bit of a pain to get off. Sorry, not trying to be picky but just for future reference.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Agreed! I ran out of good tape and resorted to packing tape, sorry! Don't worry about the ruler, I don't think I need it. The dimensions are probably in the fraction of a mm range for this anyway.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you are going to find that there are variances in all the mazzer models, for example, not many of the major or royal collars have the srew holes in the top, which essentially fixes the dial to the collar!


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> you are going to find that there are variances in all the mazzer models, for example, not many of the major or royal collars have the srew holes in the top, which essentially fixes the dial to the collar!


Double sided tape or glue gun could be away around fixing this. Would need to offer the option to have holes or not depending on which you have?

Cheers

Russ


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Russ said:


> Double sided tape or glue gun could be away around fixing this. Would need to offer the option to have holes or not depending on which you have?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Russ


What about something that sound secure it in place but could be peeled off the metal at a later date. Would silicone do this?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I think silicone would have a hard time bonding to the shiny chrome. I would be planning to use thin double sided tape for the Major and Royal.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> . Would silicone do this?


I'm sure silicone would work too. If it can stick to glass (used to bond aquariums) it should stick to a Mazzer. Might be hard to get off though if required.

Russ


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

True. Needed to make sure it is a glue, not a sealant But I wouldn't like trying to remove it!


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

timmyjj21 said:


> Dammit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Tim, in reply to your question, my SJ is a 2006 model. I am wondering if the reason you and I can achieve espresso blends and risky and GCGlascow cannot is due to the age of our burrs, as both yours and mine and more or less brand new. Perhaps the pointer holder could also be made from 3mm acrylic to give clearance for burr wear. If the locating piece was secured in place with a little mastic there would still be no movement of the pointer (if it were not too difficult perhaps make the locating piece in segments to allow space for adhesive)

I hope this helps, if not feel free to ignore it


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh it may be the burrs, mine are not new burrs. threw a temporary solution together with blue tack n wire. Did you look at alternative ways of fixing the pointer as there may be an easier solution.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone! @Krax your first one was a 3mm piece, and you indicated it was a good fit for you? They were a bit loose on my machine for up and down movement and even the 4mm piece still has 1mm free play for me. The issue could also be due to the burr carriers being cast, then machined flat, and having a little bit of difference in thickness.

It would be nice to have a design with minimal little pieces, but I can easily create a few scalloped edge spaces for blue-tac or other bonding goo.

Ive considered a pointer attached on the upper burr carrier, but the gauge attachment bolts are in the way, the hopper retaining screw has 2 different heights and the short version can't use this screw with the gauge ring. I don't really want to resort to gluing something to the case due to aesthetics and potential damage.

Still a work in progress!


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

timmyjj21 said:


> Thanks everyone! @Krax your first one was a 3mm piece, and you indicated it was a good fit for you?


The 3mm allowed a little pointer movement on mine, about the thickness of the scale line. The 4mm none at all. Whatever method is decided on for the pointer, the best part by far is the scale ring, I am already appreciating the precision changing from one bean to another.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Sorry for the delay on getting these pictures up!

http://i.imgur.com/kYNHK2O.jpg

Normal grind position without the pointer holder.

http://i.imgur.com/64x67NW.jpg

Tightest grind position possible with the pointer holder in place.

For reference; I usually grind around 1.7-2.0 (on the Mazzer scale). My burrs chirp at 1.1. With the pointer holder in place, the tightest I can achieve is about 3. I'm guessing I would need a thinner pointer holder?

This may be due to worn burrs however I do appear to have the shorter burr carrier. @coffeechap which burr carrier is the one for the Lavazza(?) tin out of interest?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Cheers Risky! The photos looks the same. This should be corrected by using a 3mm piece for the case groove instead of 4mm. I have cut some new ones and will send them out again next week.


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Krax said:


> *Whatever method is decided on for the pointer*, *the best part by far is the scale ring*, I am already appreciating the precision changing from one bean to another.


I have not tested this personally but given the range of reported issues, model to model that affect the fit and performance of the pointer ring might it be better as I suggested previously, to try and do without it?

Here is another suggestion. Not rocket science and maybe a total bag of cr*p ...........

Is the grind setting reference groove of the Mini-e typical to many models?

If so then being self colour with the rest of the body it's hardly a 'stand-out' feature.

View attachment 16320


Here is same highlighted by a strip of white sticky paper label in the bottom of the groove.

View attachment 16322
View attachment 16323


Maybe sufficient of a reference against the new scale ring?

Wouldn't take much to paint a very fine white line at the root of the groove and I can't see that being something that would need to be removed for re-sale as it is arguable a minor improvement on original?

I have done similar on my new Olympus 75. The self colour groove is several mm away from the adjustment scale which is angularly offset from the front of the grinder. The small white sticker I have applied helps deal with sighting and parallax issues.

View attachment 16324


Hope that proves of use even if only to stimulate someone else into coming up with a bright idea.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@timmyjj21 received the new pointer and fits ok, I am able to adjust fine enough for espresso, seems stable enough and I prefer the longer pointer tip, it's easier to line up with the gauge. Much appreciated and now I will be able to keep a record of different beans which will save wastage when I go back to them or want to change halfway through a batch which I was reluctant to do before to avoid having to reset grinder.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Sweet. Thanks for the feedback!

If @risky feels the same, I will make this the final version and start gluing bits together.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Unfortunately mine arrived snapped in half but nothing that a bit of loctite can't fix I'm sure. Hopefully I'll feed back on it tomorrow.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

risky said:


> Unfortunately mine arrived snapped in half but nothing that a bit of loctite can't fix I'm sure. Hopefully I'll feed back on it tomorrow.


Gosh! I thought only Australia post did things like that! Sorry to hear.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

OK so I installed v2 this morning after gluing it back together!

Works much better, I am able to screw the adjustment collar down now until I cannot rotate the burrs by hand, so this is perfect. Grind setting doesn't seem to be affected.

Longer pointer is the best, but really needs to not be clear in a final version so that it is easier to see (IMO).

The only way I can see that the pointer could be improved further would be if the pointer was able to come up and over the top of the scale kind of like what @GCGlasgow did as a temporary method with the spring and blu-tak but with the 'needle' sitting above the scale so that there is a very clear line across the scale. This would probably be very hard to achieve though and would require gluing multiple parts together?

The only outstanding issue as I said to you via PM would be for the screw holes to be drilled so that the 0 on the scale ring aligns with the 0 on the existing mazzer scale. This is only because a) it makes sense really, and b) I keep a note of grind settings for different beans which is no longer applicable if I'm working on a different scale.

I think you said though that everyone seems to have the screw holes in different places? Hard to tell from most of the photos in this thread however it looks like @Snakehips and I both have the limiter screw holes at 0.5 and 5.5.


----------



## MooMaa (Jul 29, 2013)

FYI, on my major the screw holes are also at 0.5 and 5.5


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just for info the major adjustment collar will be sent out for delivery on thursday


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Risky.

Sorry I may not have mentioned to you that the prototypes were all random colours, with clear acrylic being basically free to obtain, so used the most. The final pointers are going to be black with a white line on the tip.

The screw holes on the adjustment collar are commonly in 2 different spots from what I've seen on this forum (0.5 or 1.5 and 5.5 or 6.5) added to this, there is variation around these locations. Mine are at about 1.4 and 6.4. Google image search for 'Super Jolly adjustment collar' indicates they are all over the place, so I don't think I can get the scales to match up for everyone. That said, it is very easy to rotate the vector image for later versions, but I don't plan to make everyone's a custom fit.

I've played around with different pointer options, but the different height of the upper burr carrier makes it difficult for fixing on it, while having a pointer coming over the ring has issues when adjusting. Opening the grinder for cleaning changes the collar height too much for something held in place onto the case, so it needs to be kept loose, causing issues with stability. Structural strength of the pointer needs something chunky enough to support two 90degree corners, but not block out the visibility of the scale.

I few options I can think of: 1) I could easily have the pointer holder just as a platform base, allowing for creative use and design by individuals. 2) Instead of the pointer I can cut a taller piece that has a 1mm hole in it so a paperclip wire can insert through to act as a pointer on top of the gauge. This would allow for height variations depending on how you bend it. 3) I could create a pointer holder that is only 2/3 of a circle, open at the rear, allowing it to be slid in and out when the grind is course enough, allowing for a pointer to be curved around on top of the gauge. My grinder evidently has a few mm more room than Risky's and GCGlasgow and I currently use a pointer holder with a total depth of 8mm deep, with room to spare, while other grinders can only use 6mm. Having a pointer curving over the adjestment collar would require several height options. This current design is the tradeoff to create something useable by everyone. @GCGlasgow, @Krax do you have any thoughts, or do other forum members?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@timmyjj21 I couldn't think of a better way of the pointer being attached, the ring you sent me in grey with white numbers/markers is a bit difficult to see but that's more about my eyesight than your design. I would go for a darker colour for both with white tip and white markings. I'm very happy with the prototype, thanks again and maybe in a few years the prototypes will sell for big bucks (see apple computers!)


----------



## Krax (Oct 26, 2014)

timmyjj21 said:


> , @Krax do you have any thoughts, or do other forum members?


Hi Tim,

I have tried a couple of different beans this week and used the current pointer and scale to record the grind position. I had felt tip marks on the Mazzer scale for historic beans and have also recorded the position of these on the new scale. The relative position with regard to the Mazzer zero makes no difference to me. It has worked great.

If the pointer ring and locating piece need to be made from 3mm to provide sufficient clearance as the burrs wear, then I would suggest you use that thickness in the final version, even if it means adding a little adhesive to ensure it remains stationary . Otherwise I would keep it the same, only perhaps locating the screw holes to best suit the majority if that can be ascertained.

I hope this helps


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Do you still have any pieces left for testing? I could give it a go on a Fiorenzato F5, the SJ equivalent, if you are interested


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Would like a SJ one once in production so if you are keeping a list add me to it please


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Thanks everyone. I have about 12 sets that I created on the long weekend, so will post in tye sale section when they have been glued and ready to go (Probably next week). For future versions I can rotate the location of the holes to allign with some people, but not for everyone. A better pointer has been requested, and potentially improving visibility/text scale, so will ponder these a bit further.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

timmyjj21 said:


> Thanks everyone. I have about 12 sets that I created on the long weekend, so will post in tye sale section when they have been glued and ready to go (Probably next week). For future versions I can rotate the location of the holes to allign with some people, but not for everyone. A better pointer has been requested, and potentially improving visibility/text scale, so will ponder these a bit further.


any chance you could rustle up a black one for a super jolly, red is a no go in my kitchen! great work by the way.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Ah, black can be done! I've had a few issues with the etching on the frosted/matt surface, but the gloss comes out nicely. The laser cutter is playing up badly and out of action at present, so things are going to be delayed for unknown period of time.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

timmyjj21 said:


> Ah, black can be done! I've had a few issues with the etching on the frosted/matt surface, but the gloss comes out nicely. The laser cutter is playing up badly and out of action at present, so things are going to be delayed for unknown period of time.


All the best getting things going again! thanks for your ongoing efforts


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Sorry, a belated post letting people know I have some up for sale. A lot are already sold out, but I will be making more once the cutter is working again.

I am more than happy for people to add their names to create a "waiting list" if a colour is sold out, and you are welcome to PM me for any colours not listed.


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

So here we are, as I had hoped quite a clash going on here, I love it.

@timmyjj21 - I ended up using the shorter pointer, thanks again.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Looks lovely! The perfect clash of colours.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> Sorry, a belated post letting people know I have some up for sale. A lot are already sold out, but I will be making more once the cutter is working again.
> 
> I am more than happy for people to add their names to create a "waiting list" if a colour is sold out, and you are welcome to PM me for any colours not listed.


Hi Tim.

I hope you have me down for an SJ in gloss black, and a gloss black also for a Mazzer Royal, should you rescale to make a version for the Royal.

Thanks,

Tony.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi just wondering if you have any left for the sj and if so what colours are there


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I have silver mirror, smoke mirror, light red, grey, gloss black.


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

Is there a thread somewhere with pictures of the different colours Timmy sure I have seen them somewhere if not can you post pics of the colours you have left I'll prob take one of them

thanks


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26580-FOR-SALE-Laser-Cut-Mazzer-SJ-Grind-Gauges/page1

Most are on the first few posts, but the red is pictured on page 7


----------



## The resurrection (Mar 9, 2015)

If the smoke mirror is the one shown in that thread Timmy I'll take that please, can you pm payment details

thanks


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

This is the one. Will PM you details


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

Are there any left for the SJ?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Yep, I have a few left. PM me your colour preference and I'll send you the details. I'm away until the 4th, so we won't finalise things until I return.


----------



## bump100 (Oct 2, 2015)

Another satisfied customer with a gloss black grind setting ring for the SJj.Just seem to finish it off.Well done Tim.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Do you have any of the mirror finish ones left for a 2014 SJ?


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks for the PM and super-prompt posting!


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Just a quick note to say how pleased I am with this. To my mind I took a punt on an enthusiast designed & made item but was surprised & delighted to receive a really polished, finished, professional product, complete with the necessary screws.

Chuffed!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Nice picture! It shows it off a lot better than my photos. Thanks!


----------



## Mad Wally (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi,

Is it possible to get a mirror finish one for a 2010 super jolly sent to Holland?


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi @timmyjj21 would you mind letting me know what colours are left?

thanks.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

@Mad Wally. Sorry for the lack of response! I just saw your post but you have first dibs on the last black pointer to go with the mirror finish gauge. Postage with delivery confirmation is £8.10 so total cost will be £18. Please PM me if still interested.

@Khashy. This unfortunately means I only have a red and a grey complete set left. Undesirable colours, but you can have one for £7 including postage. I do have spare silver mirror, smoke mirror or mat silver gauges. The best I can offer right now would be a silver gauge with the grey pointer.

I have every intention to make more, but need to buy a computer and work on an old copy of the design I have in my email. I expect it to be at about June before much happens.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks @timmyjj21. If Mad Wally does take the black pointer I'll go for the silver mirror gauge and the grey pointer as you suggested, otherwise I think the black and silver mirror are a nice combo.

thanks.


----------



## Mad Wally (Feb 24, 2016)

Khashy said:


> Thanks @timmyjj21. If Mad Wally does take the black pointer I'll go for the silver mirror gauge and the grey pointer as you suggested, otherwise I think the black and silver mirror are a nice combo.
> 
> thanks.


Hi, I settled for the printable version I found somewhere. Still need to make some kind of pointer though. @timmyjj21 Feel free to sell to others.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks. PM sent.


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Thank you @timmyjj21 for the guage and pointer. Received it today but haven't had a chance to mount it yet.

It's a thing of beauty


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

Just put it on the SJ, all I can say is 'oh-my-freaking-gosh'.

it looks unbelievably beautiful. So nice that even the mrs commented on how good it looks.

thank you again


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi @timmyjj21 do you have any of the silver mirror ones left? Thanks


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

@degsey I have 1 red set available. That's it unfortunately. I hope to have more around the end of June/ start of July.


----------



## degsey (Jan 1, 2015)

Hi @timmyjj21 Thanks for the speedy reply, I will wait until June/July for a silver mirror one. Many thanks


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Mazzer Major grind adjustment system installed on a Royal. The Pointer base needed to be modified slightly as the position of the cutaways for the Major's upper burr pressure spring holes is not quite right as they are located slightly differently on a Royal. The pointer in the Major conversion kit was a little too tall also, but the SJ kit's pointer is exactly right.

The ugly black stub in the centre is a spare tamper which I use as a single-dosing anti-popcorn weight.

Makes for a huge dialling-in usability improvement.









Timmyj believes this is the first Royal to be fitted with his conversion kit.

Tony.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Adjustment kit installed on a Mazzer SJ. An excellent item skilfully designed and fabricated by timmyjj21. All in all, a great addition to an already half-decent grinder.









Many thanks Tim.

Tony.


----------



## markf (Nov 18, 2015)

Timmy, are you able to do up a kit for a San Remo SR70?

Gauge looks pretty similar to the mazzer. Not sure what information you need but I can try to measure stuff if you need!


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

@markf I will send you a PM. The short answer is maybe yes, possibly, depending...


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

This looks really good


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

How can I get a black one? Thanks


----------



## Deejaysuave (Jan 26, 2015)

Tim could you kindly make me a black one for the SJ?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

@owain @Deejaysuave

Due to loss of my laptop and all designs, I won't have any more gauges until at least next month, I have a laptop on the way, but I'm also lacking the free time for the next month to edit the backup copy of the design in order to make it suitable for sale again.


----------



## owain (Dec 26, 2015)

timmyjj21 said:


> @owain @Deejaysuave
> 
> Due to loss of my laptop and all designs, I won't have any more gauges until at least next month, I have a laptop on the way, but I'm also lacking the free time for the next month to edit the backup copy of the design in order to make it suitable for sale again.


Ok I'll keep I eye on the thread.

thank you


----------



## classicMike (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi there,

Could you add me to the waiting list, please? I'll keep an eye on the thread in the meantime. I'd like a black or a silver one if possible. Thanks

(mazzer SJ)


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The design has been recovered! I randomly had it on a second USB drive that wasn't stolen. Just a few tweaks needed and then the difficult task of finding the time to cut them.


----------



## I Know Nothing (Apr 3, 2016)

Hello Timmyjj21,

Could you add me to the list too,  please ?.

Mirrored, or Gloss Black, for a Mazzer SJ.

Thank you,

Tony


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi @timmyjj21

Just bought a 2012 SJ and found this thread. Are these rings still available? If so what colours are now available?

Richard


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

@RickD1 and others that are interested...

I do have some available, colours and pictures are throughout the sale thread:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?26580&p=348674#post348674

I have silver mirror, silver matt, gloss black, dark mirror and a red.

I am in Australia now, so the £11 price converts to AUD$18, plus postage will be an extra $16 to $22 AUD for signature on delivery depending if I can get away with them being a letter or if classed as a parcel. I can significantly reduce postage by not having a signature on delivery or insurance, but will take no responsibility once it is sent.

I don't have access to a cheap laser cutter anymore, so production costs will also be significantly higher if I make any more.

The current price would be $34 to $40AUD, approx equivalent to £21 to £25.

please PM me if still interested and I will investigate postage further and give a more accurate quote.


----------



## RichD1 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi @timmyjj21

Postage costs does make it a tad expensive now. How many sets have you got already made up? I'm wondering if there is other interested members then it might be worth doing a bulk delivery to one who will forward onto others here in the UK.

Richard


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

I have about 8 left of both black and silver, and 2-3 of the others. Happy to do a bulk postage if someone wants to do a group buy.


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

@timmyjj21 I am interested in a black one if you still have some available. Matt black if possible, if not I will happily have a gloss black.


----------

